
Parallel Worlds, Parallel Lives (2007) [video] - bookofjoe
https://vimeo.com/58603054
======
neonate
[https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/manyworlds/father.html](https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/manyworlds/father.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_Worlds,_Parallel_Live...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_Worlds,_Parallel_Lives)

------
rpmuller
This is a very good documentary of the many world's interpretation of Quantum
Mechanics, done by Eel's front man Mark Everett, son of the Many Worlds
founder Hugh Everett.

